# Looking for a group in the Rochester, NY area



## roninwolf1981 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey all...
I'm hoping to find a game of D&D 3.5 (I don't have the money nor the inclination just now to switch to 4.0) or, failing that, D20 Modern/Future.
I've got about eight years or so gaming experience and I mostly like playing either a Rogue or Paladin, however I'll have a go at filling any role the group might need (just be patient with me. I've played a caster all of once, and about three years ago at that, but I'll do my best to be prepared ahead of time). 
If it comes to it I can also DM, but I enjoy playing more than running the game.
I can also be reached via emal at roninwolf109@hotmail.com


----------



## RSKennan (Jun 17, 2008)

It's too bad you're not interested in 4e, because I'm in Greece, and I'm looking to run a game starting in about August at my place. I was probably going to run a one shot or two (with pregens) for other undecided people first, then see what kind of a group I had after that. 

 Let me know if you change your mind. I'm Rskennan (at) gmail dot com .


----------



## roninwolf1981 (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah...like I said, I don't have the money to go out and buy anywhere between 30 and 90 bucks worth of books for 4.0 just now. And, knowing WOTC, 4.5 edition will be out in about one to three years...no matter how much they deny it now.


----------



## rjdafoe (Oct 23, 2009)

Any one in the area looking to join a group?  My group needs a couple more people for a 4E game that is just going to start up in November.


----------

